
Free, Encrypted, and Open-Source Email Forwarding Service for Custom Domains - evolve2k
https://forwardemail.net/#/
======
evolve2k
From the creator:

I created this service after realizing that the only email forwarding services
that exist now that are "free" are also closed-source and proprietary. This
means they probably read your forwarded emails. Before creating this, of
course I adhere to the "don't repeat yourself" practice - so I endlessly
searched on StackOverflow, GitHub, Gists, and elsewhere for alternative
solutions.

Then there's Gmail, which costs money now for custom domains (it used to be
free). They also don't allow you to easily set up email forwarding for custom
domains anymore.

There's also Zoho mail, but again that requires you signing up for an account
with Zoho, and then forwarding over the emails in a configuration setting.

Put simply, there was no current email-forwarding service that was free,
simple, secure, tested, and open-source.

This service solves all of these problems.

